# Ricarica del telefono cellulare



## alex_willer

Cari fidatissimi amici anglofoni,
ma la ricarica del cellulare è la c.d. "top up" oppure top up si usa solo come verbo?
Non andrebbe bene anche refill o reload per indicare la ricarica?

Thanks in advance

POWER TO THE PEOPLE!

Alex


----------



## TimLA

alex_willer said:


> Cari fidatissimi amici anglofoni,
> ma la ricarica del cellulare è la c.d. "top up" oppure top up si usa solo come verbo?
> Non andrebbe bene anche refill o reload per indicare la ricarica?
> Thanks in advance
> POWER TO THE PEOPLE!
> Alex


 
Nel contesto della batteria, puoi dire "recharge" o "top up" (raramente).
"Top up" è un verbo (I top up, you top up, he/she/it tops up, ecc) che indica che un serbatoio (batteria) è quasi pieno, e soltanto c'è il bisogno di mettere poco di liquido (eletricità).

Refill o reload non suonano bene.

RECHARGE THE PEOPLE!


----------



## att3ras

Credo che però alex_willer non si riferisca alla ricarica della batteria, ma a quella del credito di traffico telefonico


----------



## TimLA

att3ras said:


> Credo che però alex_willer non si riferisca alla ricarica della batteria, ma a quella del credito di traffico telefonico


 
Ecco...contesto...

Su siti nel internet ho trovato "refill" "topup" "top-up" "recharge".
"Recharge" mi sembra che sia più comune.

Se io abbia un telefonino così in america direi:
May I please recharge by card?


----------



## gabrigabri

TimLA said:


> Ecco...contesto...
> 
> Su siti nel internet ho trovato "refill" "topup" "top-up" "recharge".
> "Recharge" mi sembra che sia più comune.
> 
> Se io abbia un telefonino così in america direi:
> May I please recharge by card?



Tim, questa frase è un po' bruttina!


----------



## TimLA

gabrigabri said:


> Tim, questa frase è un po' bruttina!


 
Come riesco a farla bellissima? 
Aiuto!!!!


----------



## gabrigabri

Se io abbia un telefonino  in america direi così.

Con "se" ci vuole sì il congiuntivo, ma non quello!!


----------



## MünchnerFax

No, dai, povero Tim, non confondiamolo! 

_Se avessi un telefonino così, in America direi: bla bla._
Congiuntivo imperfetto.


----------



## TimLA

Grazie a tutte due...
Che bella la frase con il congiuntivo imperfetto.
Non so perchè, ma suona meglio!!

Edit: forse riesco a ricordare con "se potessi..." "se avessi..."


----------



## gabrigabri

TimLA said:


> Grazie a tutte due...
> Che bella la frase con il congiuntivo imperfetto.
> Non so perchè, ma suona meglio!!
> 
> Edit: forse riesco a ricordare con "se potessi..." "se avessi"




Oppure:
se .... SSe


----------



## Gwennhadu

Ciao!
Qui in UK, si usa sicuramente _top up_, sia come verbo che come sostantivo,
quindi vale sia per _ricaricare _che per _ricarica_.
Ex. Can I please top up?
 Can I have a 10 pound top up?


----------



## Salegrosso

_Recharge voucher_ is the paper with the number code you have to digit to put your prepaid credit into your mobile phone.
Gwennhadu, may you confirm that? Is it right?


----------



## Gwennhadu

Hi 
You are right it's a _voucher_ indeed. Here though, we tend to say _top up voucher_ more often than not, but recharge sounds correct to me.


----------



## Alxmrphi

Top up card is what we say in England, top up voucher sounds odd.


----------



## audiopink

Isn't "scratch card" correct too?


----------



## Brambles

So, if you want to buy a top up card in italy, would you say something like...
'Posso avere una ricarica per dieci euro??'

or is it 'una carta di ricarica'??


----------



## morgana

It's "posso avere una ricarica di 10 euro"? (or "da 10 euro")


----------



## Brambles

aha! thanks! I have been saying the wrong thing...


----------



## bimbettallegra

morgana said:


> It's "posso avere una ricarica di 10 euro"? (or "da 10 euro")


 Ciao! 
Io ho sempre detto "posso/potrei avere una ricarica da 10 euro, per favore?" oppure "vorrei una ricarica da 10 euro"... in ogni caso credo che si usi solo la preposizione "da". 
ciao ciao baci...


----------



## MonicaGuido

Io all'estero ho sempre usato recharge.


----------



## mab1973

Nelle Filippine, per quanto può valere, la ricarica del credito del cellulare la chiamano "reload"... l'ho visto sia su cartelloni pubblicitari, sia sulle schede stesse dove si gratta la banda argentata per scoprire il PIN della ricarica...


----------



## alenaro

Is there any verb that particularly fits when it's about "recharging" you mobile's credit? 

Here in Ireland I've been hearing to something like "top up" maybe?!
Thanks


----------



## rrose17

_Top up_ works as does_ buy credit_.
So you top up your phone's credit or you buy credit for your phone/mobile/cell.


----------



## k_georgiadis

Some cellular companies use the term _to refill_.


----------



## chipulukusu

As a side note, if you are in Africa, in most English speaking countries, you _buy units for your phone. _You just say _can I buy units?_ and show your note or, e.g., _Can I buy 10 rand units?._


----------



## The Beekeeper

Io direi 'load credit to your phone'. 'Top up credit' 'add credit'
refill non mi suona
reload non mi suona
top up va bene... ma potrebbe essere inteso come il livello della batteria.


----------



## chipulukusu

The Beekeeper said:


> Io direi 'load credit
> top up va bene... ma potrebbe essere inteso come il livello della batteria.



_Top up_ is peculiarly British, nobody would take it as if you refer to the battery power. I understand that it is not the same in the US. I heard that in the US you rather say _top off_ than _top up_, but I can't say if the source was reliable.


----------



## The Beekeeper

Hi, Well I would not say top 'off' (or 'up' for that matter) in the first place because it implies a credit ceiling, which is not the case. I would stick with:
add credit
- I added credit to my account
- I added credit to my daughter's phone 
- Dad, can you please add credit to my phone? ( I get this alot  and i'm lucky if I get the 'please')

and true: British say top up, while here in the US we say both.. 'off' and 'up'. 'Off' is used in curious ways. Not sure why...
set 'off' an alarm for example... you would think 'on' is more appropriate.

in ogni caso direi che aggiungere credito 'add credit' sia la frase piu corretta.


----------



## chipulukusu

The Beekeeper said:


> Hi, Well I would not say top 'off' (or 'up' for that matter) in the first place because it implies a credit ceiling, which is not the case. I would stick with:
> add credit
> - I added credit to my account
> - I added credit to my daughter's phone
> - Dad, can you please add credit to my phone? ( I get this alot  and i'm lucky if I get the 'please')
> 
> and true: British say top up, while here in the US we say both.. 'off' and 'up'. 'Off' is used in curious ways. Not sure why...
> set 'off' an alarm for example... you would think 'on' is more appropriate.
> 
> in ogni caso direi che aggiungere credito 'add credit' sia la frase piu corretta.



Thank you, this was interesting. I've never been to the US so I'm not used to AE. _Add credit_ is also used in the UK but it sound a bit formal to my ears compared to the more common _top up._


----------



## whiteboard86

Most cellular plans in the US are paid monthly and many require a 2 year minimum contract so there is no "ricarica". The most similar thing to Italian "ricarica" type plans are called "Prepaid" or "Pay as you go" plans. One popular pay as you go carrier is TracFone and they use the verbiage "Add Airtime" to indicate a ricarica del credito. On Tmobile you can either "add talk and text" or "add a data pass." Dipende molto dal paese in cui ti trovi e il tipo di piano che compri!!


----------



## Tellure

Alxmrphi said:


> Top up card is what we say in England, top up voucher sounds odd.


*Activate a TopUp or pack voucher*
To top up your credit, please enter a phone or mobile broadband number, and a voucher number


> Eliminato link commerciale



??



> Per favore prestiamo attenzione alla Regola 6: Niente pubblicità e nessuna attività promozionale.


----------

